#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Well

## NIGHTMARE0157

Howdy there my name is Nightmare I'm new to this site and I really like to roleplay. I hope to be here for a while that would be great uhm anyways I have a story idea. It's about A demon named Nightmare who can use people's fears as a weapon against them, he also has fire manipulation powers. He also wears a gas mask because his face and most of his body are extremely scarred. He died horribly as a human and sold his soul to protect someone close him. But after joining the devil's ranks he quickly turned against him for unknown reasons and has since been fighting against the devil but also trying to escape the angels who hunt him down.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Nightmare, welcome to the forum!

You can post an advert / recruitment thread for your story in either the group requests or the 1x1 requests depending on whether you’re looking to write with a group or just one other person.

----------


## Alura

Hello & welcome, Nightmare!  :>:3:

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Nightmare!!  ::):

----------


## G

Hi and welcome @NIGHTMARE0157;! Please let us know if you need any help finding your way around.

----------

